# Port Mansfield Wade Fishing; 10/4/17-10/6/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a fun few days in Port Mansfield, redfish were everywhere, but trout proved harder to find. Walked a lot of knee deep water sight casting to schools. We did find a few solid trout and one trophy mixed in with the pods. We were under a Coastal Flood Advisory down there as well, which allowed us to fish a few places we normally wouldn't be able too. Up on the shelf on the East side was about knee deep. A few fish were taking advantage of it, using it to coral bait fish. The pods of redfish were on the edge of the shelf in thigh deep water along with a few solid trout chasing rafts of finger mullet. Out in the thigh to waist deep water were a handful of keeper and small trout holding around the many grass beds and sand pockets. Can't wait to get back down there, for Port Mansfield or Seadrift trips, give me a call. It's gona be a great winter!


----------

